# Nicotine Gum in Dubai



## jwdubai

Hi
Can someone please tell me the situation regarding nicotine gum in Dubai? 
Is it still not available in shops?
If so, is Nicotine gum banned in Dubai?
Can I bring Nicotine gum into Dubai in my luggage, for personal consumption?
I have tried to find anything on this subject from Dubai customs web pages and other forums but nothing up to date or the information is vague 

Thanks Guys


----------



## LesFroggitts

Don't know about the shops as I'm not looking for it, but I have found at least one online shopping site for Dubai that supplies Nicotinell


----------



## Racing_Goats

Pretty sure nicotine gum and nasal spray things are still available here, cheaper in the UK though especially if buying any significant amount - no customs issue with those only the ecig and vape products are still illegal and would potentially be confiscated.


----------



## jwdubai

Hi 
Which online site did you see it on?


----------



## LesFroggitts

DesertCart


----------



## jwdubai

Yeah thought so

The problem with desert cart is they will advertise on their website but when you put an order in, the order is blocked without giving a reason


----------



## jwdubai

If you can find anywhere, other than desert cart website, which sells it, please let me know

I'm tempted to bring some back to Dubai when I return, but have a feeling that customs will confiscate it


----------



## GRW

Strange one this. When I arrived in Dubai just over a year ago you could by the gum and patches in any pharmacy, then about 9 months ago they disappeared off the shelves. I asked a few pharmacists why they had been removed and I was told the same thing by all - company recall?

I then searched the web. Whenever I tried to purchase the gum on-line, when I got to check out, same message, "cannot deliver to your area" order cancelled?

For some reason I tried again about 6 months ago through Amazon in the USA and bingo order went through a gum was delivered no problems. I've been ordering every other month through Amazon since the start of the year without any problems. Until last week.

I placed my standard order and received the message at check out "Cannot deliver to your area" Damn! Tried a heap of other sites, same result.

Got onto Desertcart on Friday and placed an order through them, no issues, paid for my order (lot more expensive than what I was paying through Amazon), but was/is the only option. However, received an email from Desertcart this morning to say my order had been cancelled due to "customs issues"?

So there is definitely some (customs) issue shipping gum or patches into the UAE. Seems ridiculous, but I cant find any answers either.

I've come back from Australia twice now with 4 boxes of gum in my luggage, no issues. I'm not suggesting its legal (or illegal) as I cant find any info published anywhere. I guess worst case scenario, it would be confiscated?

I gave up smoking using the gum, guess now I'll have to give up the gum. Or start smoking again!


----------



## GRW

Ordered 4 boxes of 2mg Nicorette Gum off eBay 2 weeks ago, arrived yesterday no problems.


----------

